# RC Car Jumps School Bus



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

Enjoy! - Brandon


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

There goes the rear shock towers! NICE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

TamiyaKing said:


> There goes the rear shock towers! NICE!!:thumbsup:


Glad you liked it!


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Go for two buses next time.


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

Saw that in the Mag, Best Buggy on the Market, the new Reedy motor was showing some ponies, Great vid!!!!


----------

